# Help! Cleaning a rusty bridle/bit???????



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a fairly nice bridle that I really don't want to toss, but it's in pretty bad shape. It's kinda a show bridle with metal along the reins and the bridle itself. It has a chain under the bit that is RUSTY. 

I don't want to use rust cleaner, at least nothing that has harmful chemicals in it. And I don't think Coke is really going to do the trick....


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

You can try Barkeepers Friend. I used it on an old Pelham I had that had sat in a garage for several years. It takes a lot of elbow grease and your hands will be dry for a couple days afterward, but does the trick. It's made for use on cleaning pans and other metal cook/barware. You can find it in the cleaning aisle at your local grocery store.


----------



## Liberty Valance (Jul 13, 2009)

Something with phosphoric acid is good for etching rust off of metal and it leaves a nice finish, too. That's what the body shops use to clean the panels before they paint (and they mix it with a little alcohol). Naval Jelly has phosphoric acid in it. So does Coca Cola...and yes, it works. You can also go to paint places and they sell prep solutions that are good for cleaning rust off metal...Dupont makes one called Quick Prep and Sherwin Williams has a product called Metal Prep. The nice thing about phosphoric acid products is that they etch rust fairly efficiently and they etch the iron very slowly, so if you need to let it soak on there for a while you can do it without ruining what's under the rust.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

I think I'm going to try bar keeper's friend first, since I have some of it. Thanks! I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

Liberty Valence said:


> Something with phosphoric acid is good for etching rust off of metal and it leaves a nice finish, too. That's what the body shops use to clean the panels before they paint (and they mix it with a little alcohol). Naval Jelly has phosphoric acid in it. So does Coca Cola...and yes, it works. You can also go to paint places and they sell prep solutions that are good for cleaning rust off metal...Dupont makes one called Quick Prep and Sherwin Williams has a product called Metal Prep. The nice thing about phosphoric acid products is that they etch rust fairly efficiently and they etch the iron very slowly, so if you need to let it soak on there for a while you can do it without ruining what's under the rust.



rotfl. My grandfather had school buses, moving vans, and some assorted "heavy equipment." He cleaned rusted and greasy parts by boiling them in a big washtub of cola. My mother would never let us kids have Coke or Pepsi or any other cola when were were growing up. Said it was not fit to drink. When I went to work for a major chemical company, they made what was at that time the best can lining for colas. Said colas were their most demanding can lining of any foods or beverages, b/c the phosphoric would acid would eat just about anything. lol


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wendy's chili sauce. REALLY! That stuff can turn an old penny into a sparkling new one in about 10 seconds. I bet it works for rust too. If I'm wrong, all you lost is $1 for a small chili.


----------

